# petmountain - coupon codes



## spypet

Totally Free Shipping Today Only. No Minimum Order Size. Hurry, Ends at 5:00pm PST! Thurs, May 31, 2007

http://www.petmountain.com

if you use this special, please comment on this thread to help keep it on top for just the next few hours.


----------



## Wasserpest

Any coupons to make this slick? :smile:


----------



## conduct

dang I could of saved 7 bucks today I just ordered a Whisper 60 PF from BigAl 2 days ago.


----------



## Wasserpest

Bad thing for me that they are in Cali = sales tax.


----------



## Ryzilla

Wasserpest said:


> Bad thing for me that they are in Cali = sales tax.


and they dont take paypal yet.


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks! Got some excel and a few other odds and ends


----------



## Beancurd

Thanks got an inline heater! Less than 40 bucks, no shipping. LFS was just under 80 for same thing. w00t!


----------



## spypet

now through 06/18/07 us "FATHER" coupon at checkout for an additional 5% off your entire order. also free shipping on orders over $150 roud:


----------



## spypet

now through 07/04/07 us "JULY4" coupon at checkout for an additional 8% off your entire order. also free shipping on orders over $150 roud:

$300 for a 1/10hp chiller
http://www.petmountain.com/product/...prime-in-line-mini-chiller-1-10-hp-2635-.html


----------



## zergling

i just ordered the stuff for my new tank a few days ago


----------



## frozenbarb

Wow i never saw the free shipping, that meant i could of gotten driftwood for 5.00


----------



## spypet

Save $10. off any order over $125. 

COUPON CODE: "AMERICA"

EXPIRES: Monday - October 8, 2007


----------



## epicfish

Hah, damn, thought it was a 10% off!


----------



## dufus

do you work there or something spy?
Awesome deals.


----------



## spypet

nah; once you buy from them,
they send you codes by email.


----------



## Naja002

Hi spypet,

I realize that You are a Big Proponent of Petmountain, which is Cool. I assume You have purchased from them quite a few times at least.

I have considered trying them, so can You tell me:

How fast do they get their orders shipped?
How fast is the shipper's delivery?
How often are their products out-of-stock?

TIA


----------



## spypet

How fast do they get their orders shipped? - same or next day
How fast is the shipper's delivery? - same as any good west coast shipper.
How often are their products out-of-stock? - never, unless the site says so.

stock up on Flourish Excel while you are there.
2L for $20 is a steal. I use it to refill my bottle.
and yes, they plastic wrap and tape all liquids.


----------



## Naja002

Great, Thanx!

They are "Central Time", but don't seem to list an address anywhere on their site (I can't find it anyway):

Do You know what state they are in?

West Coast (Cal, especially S. Cal.) always takes forever to get to me....

TIA


----------



## spypet

sorry, but they do ship from Southern California.


----------



## Naja002

Thanx!

Their site shows central time, but their warehouse maybe in Ca. for some reason. I'll just have to give them a try when I'm not in a rush....

Thanx!


----------



## spypet

many left and right coast companies use
central state call centers to handle the wide
time difference of customer service calls.


----------



## spypet

Coupon Code: "PINK"
save an additional 5% off
Expires: 10-31-07


----------



## captain_bu

spypet said:


> How fast do they get their orders shipped? - same or next day
> How fast is the shipper's delivery? - same as any good west coast shipper.
> How often are their products out-of-stock? - never, unless the site says so.
> 
> stock up on Flourish Excel while you are there.
> 2L for $20 is a steal. I use it to refill my bottle.
> and yes, they plastic wrap and tape all liquids.


I ordered some Seachem products from Pet Mountain recently and can confirm that the info above matches my experience with them. They seemed to have some of the best on line prices for the Seachem products. Definitely picked up 2Ls of Flourish Excel for $20, great deal. I almost did not order from them since I live in CA and wanted to save the tax but the shipping was reasonable, especially if you order multiple items, and in state shipping is always quick. What particularly impressed me about them and sealed the deal for me was their customer service. I called them to ask if there was a mistake in the pricing for the 2L bottle of Flourish. They had it priced at something like $35 and I was seeing prices in the mid-20s for the same size on other sites. I asked them to check the price since all their other Seachem products were just about the cheapest prices I could find except for this one. The customer service person told me that she would look into the pricing of the 2L Flourish and to check back on the site in a day or two to see if the price had been adjusted. I figured there was little chance of a price change but sure enough when I checked back the price on 2L Flourish had been dropped to $21. Hope they start sending me the discount coupons too since I would definitely order from them again.

SR


----------



## jrh

IME, PetMountain does have great customer service.

I ordered an AquaPod 12 gallon glass tank from them. When it arrived, it had a crack. I called them up, and they arranged to have the damaged tank picked up by UPS and shipped out a replacement.

When the replacement arrived, it ran pretty hot, and they sent me 2 new fans to replace the 1 it came with.


----------



## epicfish

Code: MYSPACE for $5 off of $50.


----------



## spypet

Code: THANKS for $5 off of $75.


----------



## dufus

any more guys?


----------



## pethelper_83

Use GABE for 10% percent off, only for today the 23rd.


----------



## nycsicktank

pethelper_83 said:


> Use GABE for 10% percent off, only for today the 23rd.


is still working!! im going to order some soon. anyone need anything from nyc?


----------



## spypet

5% OFF any order!
COUPON CODE: "holiday"
ENDS: January 2, 2008


----------



## frozenbarb

Anymore?a?DA?D?ASD


----------



## icex

Any more coupons? I need to order a bulb and it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wasserpest

Try 2008 for 5% off your order.


----------



## spypet

Save an extra 5% off your entire order! 

COUPON CODE: "VALENTINE"

EXPIRES: 2/15/2008


----------



## nycsicktank

over $150 free shipping

i see $50 worth of stuffs already. :icon_bigg
and frozenbarb can me help me out :icon_mrgr


----------



## RenationaL

you currently get Free Shipping on orders over $50 (not $150).

despite this promotion, I would shop around.
I find prices at PetSolutions far better even
after you pay $10 shipping on a $50 order.


----------

